# Is my Broadband Data Usage being Measured Correctly



## RichInSpirit (1 Jan 2013)

I just have a slight concern that my data is rising quicker than it should be with a pre pay broadband package for my mobile phone.

I was looking at the NASI website and I can't see if the NSAI have any role in the calibration of measurement equipment used for measuring data usage for the telecom providers.

And I can't find an exact answer to my query with comreg either.


----------



## Palerider (1 Jan 2013)

Would your mobile be utilising the available network went other ' free ' wi-fi is available and should be used as the default.., maybe at home, office or restaurants, pubs etc, you could be on the network without intending to be.. ?


----------



## Leo (2 Jan 2013)

RichInSpirit said:


> I was looking at the NASI website and I can't see if the NSAI have any role in the calibration of measurement equipment used for measuring data usage for the telecom providers.


 
No calibration is required, it's not a 'measurement', it's a count of packeted data. So the NSAI have no role here.

Do you use apps like Facebook that are constantly polling for updates, and so increasing data usage, even when you're not actively using the app?


----------



## RichInSpirit (2 Jan 2013)

Leo said:


> No calibration is required, it's not a 'measurement', it's a count of packeted data. So the NSAI have no role here.
> 
> Do you use apps like Facebook that are constantly polling for updates, and so increasing data usage, even when you're not actively using the app?



A count of packet data is much the same as a count of the number of litres at the petrol pumps. And petrol pumps are checked by NSAI. 
So packet data counters should also be checked by a third party overseer and sanctions applied for breeches. 

It's probably a new industry that has escaped being monitored so far.


----------



## Boyd (2 Jan 2013)

How much is it using, figures would help to see why you think its rising too quickly. Immediately jumping to conclusion the calibration of the equipment is the potential issue is a bit of a leap IMO.

What is your monthly allowance?
How much do you actually use vs how much you think you should use?
What "data heavy" apps do you have on your phone?
What are your settings around auto-synch of email, facebook, twitter etc?


----------



## Leo (3 Jan 2013)

RichInSpirit said:


> A count of packet data is much the same as a count of the number of litres at the petrol pumps. And petrol pumps are checked by NSAI.
> So packet data counters should also be checked by a third party overseer and sanctions applied for breeches.


 
It's actually very different. Petrol pumps use flow meters, usually mechanical, operating a rotary piston to generate an electrical signal. That signal is then converted into a measurement of flow. They are never 100% accurate, and so the NSAI play a role in inspecting them on a regular basis to ensure they measure within an allowable margain of error. 

Data packet counters on the other hand are 100% accurate, but they aren't stand alone pieces of equipment that can be audited by an external body. Network logs just feed the telco's billing system.

You didn't answer the question about your app usage. Many phone models also have a facility to show data usage as well, or you can download apps that will monitor for you.


----------

